

Did youtube make HTML5 Video the default on chrome? - jdavid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=ClOdWeP-6uc

======
nextparadigms
I wish they did (for FF, too), and leave Flash as fallback for everyone else.
It might push other sites to adopt WebM.

But in this case they didn't. It's showing Flash for me. Maybe you sign-ed up
to HTML5 by mistake.

youtube.com/html5

